# Micro SD cards



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

My stock microsd is just about full. I'd like to get a 32gb card to replace it. I don't know anything about the various brands or classes of cards.

Any suggestions?


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Newegg has some good ones. PNY is a good brand.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...scription=32 gb micro sd&bop=And&Pagesize=100


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you. Do you know what class is appropriate? I figured class 10 because fast is always better, right? I had heard though that the X won't tolerate over a class 4.


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've heard that above class 4 or 6 is pointless for phones and only good for real cameras. I've heard some people had problems with Class 10 on DX. I got 8 GB class 4 myself because I just wanted to put a few games on it.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

Very good. I'll order a class 4 tomorrow.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered myself a class 4 from Amazon yesterday. I have also read about data loss issues with class 10 cards on the DX.


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

The best deal I have seen is about $54 for a 32gb, anyone seen a better deal?


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

i bought a Transcend 32 GB micro sdhc card off newegg.com for like $54 a few weeks ago and haven't had any problems... Make sure you don't buy one off ebay or are extremely careful... I bought a generic 32 GB sd card from ebay and it turned out to be fake (Only held like 2-4 GB but I was able to get a full refund so all was good)

EDIT: I also remember reading(but can't prove that this is true) that some smart phones can't read class 10 cards...It may not have been for the Droid X...just something to keep in mind. A Class 4 or 6 would probably be adequate for your usage tho.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

great info in this thread. thx guys i havent learned anything about what kind of cards to buy for these phones.


----------



## Sokudoningyou (Jul 29, 2011)

I can verify that class 10 does work in a DX, just not well. I didn't even think about it when I replaced my dead card (six months old and it died, WTF) with a 16 GB class 10 PNY. At random times apps will claim the card doesn't exist, even if I unmount then remount it; sometimes it takes a full reboot. Pretty annoyed at myself; I plan on picking up a class 4 or 6 SanDisk to replace it.


----------

